# Cooper? Any experiences?



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2014)

I'm seriously considering getting a Cooper Sebring. (Got my cyclescheme voucher on the way!)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...gclid=CPqWw5nssL4CFQbMtAodfQIAWg&gclsrc=aw.ds

Has anyone ridden or owned one, or any other Cooper bike and can offer advice, insight, on whether it's going to be a good ride?

Never gone singlespeed before so would run it on the freewheel side of the flipflop.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## SS Retro (16 May 2014)

yeah the originals where the best especially the 'S'


----------



## Beebo (16 May 2014)

Ask @User1314 , he has one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2014)

I looked at one when I bought my Langster Steel a couple of years ago, and IIRC it was pretty heavy, but I can't remember which model it was TBH.


----------



## Cycleops (16 May 2014)

As long as you don't encounter any hills. Does seem quite heavy.


----------



## young Ed (16 May 2014)

9.65 kg according to evans spec
quite heavy for SS/fixed considering it is running a reynolds 520 cromo steel frame although some (myself) like a slightly heavier bike/frame, don't know why but i just do!
comes fitted with tektro r525 brakes front and rear which seems a bit cheap at that price, even for a fixie 

choice is yours but i have just pointed out some key stuff you may have overlooked?
Cheers Ed


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2014)

Seems my last comment was not needed


----------



## Sharky (16 May 2014)

When they first came out, they seemed to get favourable reviews in Cycling Weekly, but I think it is a bit of a marmite bike. I don't quite see what market they are aimed at. They are not "purist" fixies or track bikes, so wont be very lively. Like the other say, quite heavy and 28mm tyres will be sluggish. Bull horns don't have the multiple positions for the hands, so long rides might not be comfortable. A swallow saddle might be a Brookes, but it wont be instant comfort. But for me the price just seems too high for a retro bike that looks like a collection of spare bits.

I'm sure others will like them, but for me, I would save my money for World Chocolate Day.

Cheers Keith


----------



## 4F (17 May 2014)

Crock got a new one last year on the bike to work scheme and I purchased his old one. I have just put it on the road in the last fortnight and I absolutely love it. I put some 23mm tyres on it and would say it shifts like shoot off a shovel and is very responsive. The only negative point IMHO is that it is not drilled for a bottle mount but that can soon be resolved with a clip on one


----------



## 4F (18 May 2014)

Took it out for 68 miles this morning, it's a cracking ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2014)

I'm rather taken by the Cooper Spa, rather attractive I think.


----------

